# madrelingua



## evecris

Hola a todos, necesito con URGENCIA saber como puedo traducir "madrelingua" en español? Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Me parece que sea lengua materna.
Espera los nativos.
Bienvenido/a al WRF!


----------



## Cecilio

Angel.Aura said:


> Me parece que es lengua madre o lengua materna.
> Espera a los nativos.
> Bienvenido/a al WRF!



Di solito si dice "lengua materna". L'altra traduzione, "lengua madre", non si usa, almeno in Spagna.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Hola!
Como traducción literal he encontrado "lengua materna" yo también. Si pones la frase entera es más facil ayudarte.
Ciao, Silvia.

P.S. Cecilio perdoname, ¡no te había visto!


----------



## evecris

Gracias a todos, 
Tengo que traducir la frase "insegnante madrelingua" 
creo que la opción "lengua materna" es la que "suena mejor", no?

1.000 gracias!


----------



## Cecilio

Io direi "profesor nativo". Ti riferisci a un insegnante di una lingua che è la sua prima lingua? Per esempio, se io insegno spagnolo, sono "profesor nativo".


----------



## evecris

si, credo sia ancora meglio! 
"profesor nativo" es mas armonico. 
gracias Cecilio!


----------



## Cecilio

evecris said:


> si, credo sia ancora meglio!
> "profesor nativo" es más harmónico.
> gracias Cecilio!



De nada! Te he hecho algunas correcciones. Espero que no te importe.


----------



## evecris

no problem! gracias!


----------



## cristinilla

Una corrección.
En el DRAE. viene la entrada 'armónico/a' , que es como yo siempre la he escrito.
Ahora me entero de que también viene ' harmónico/a'.
De todas formas, buscando en el DPD  he encontrado lo siguiente:

Armonía:‘Combinación de sonidos acordes’ y ‘amistad o concordia’. Esta es la grafía normal en el español actual. La variante _harmonía,_ que conserva la _h-_ del étimo latino, es hoy desusada y, por ello, desaconsejable. Lo mismo cabe decir de todas las palabras pertenecientes a su familia léxica: _armónico, armonioso, armonizar,_ etc., preferibles a _harmónico, harmonioso, harmonizar,_ etc.


----------



## Cecilio

cristinilla said:


> Una corrección.
> En el DRAE. viene la entrada 'armónico/a' , que es como yo siempre la he escrito.
> Ahora me entero de que también viene ' harmónico/a'.
> De todas formas, buscando en el DPD  he encontrado lo siguiente:
> 
> Armonía:‘Combinación de sonidos acordes’ y ‘amistad o concordia’. Esta es la grafía normal en el español actual. La variante _harmonía,_ que conserva la _h-_ del étimo latino, es hoy desusada y, por ello, desaconsejable. Lo mismo cabe decir de todas las palabras pertenecientes a su familia léxica: _armónico, armonioso, armonizar,_ etc., preferibles a _harmónico, harmonioso, harmonizar,_ etc.



¡Tienes toda la razón, Cristinilla! Me he despistado por completo (en el post nº 8), y he pensado por error que "armonía" se escribía con "h". ¡Vaya metida de pata! Me he liado con tantos idiomas. En inglés o en catalán se escribe con "h", pero en castellano no... ¡Muchas gracias por la corrección, Cristinilla!


----------



## cristinilla

De nada, también en francés se escribe con 'h'. Solo en castellano y en italiano se escriben sin 'h' (en italiano es comprensible, ya que tienen 'alergia' a las 'h', pero nosotros...). Bueno, pues mira por dónde, gracias a ti , hoy me entero de que se puede escribir con 'h' (aunque nunca lo he visto y es, por lo visto, arcaizante y desaconsejable).

O sea, que tenemos que darnos mutuamente las gracias  .


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola. Me gustaría saber si la forma correcta es, por ejemplo, madrelingua spagnola/tedesca, etc  o  es más aconsejable decir  madrelingua spagnolo/tedesco.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## irene.acler

Jenesaisrien, depende de quien habla. 
Si habla una mujer, se dirá "sono madrelingu*a* spagnol*a*/tedesc*a*/italian*a*...", si quien habla es un hombre entonces se dirá "sono madrelingua spagnol*o*/tedesc*o*/italian*o*..".


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Perfecto. Lo había pensado de manera diferente sintácticamente, pero veo que es bien simple. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué, Jenesaisrien.


----------

